# City of Kirkuk liberated from Pigmerga oil thugs



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

Israel´s cheap oil source Kirkuk lasts no longer as the Kurds ran away like rabbits. All claims that the Kurds are the best fighters against ISIS are based on nothing but some propaganda pics featuring women in uniforms. They have done literally nothing to fight ISIS but exploited the "opportunity" to strengthen their defenses, instead - to no avail as the Iraqi wrath comes over them.

BREAKING: Iraqi Army expels Kurdish Peshmerga from Kirkuk city


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Israel´s cheap oil source Kirkuk lasts no longer as the Kurds ran away like rabbits. All claims that the Kurds are the best fighters against ISIS are based on nothing but some propaganda pics featuring women in uniforms. They have done literally nothing to fight ISIS but exploited the "opportunity" to strengthen their defenses, instead - to no avail as the Iraqi wrath comes over them.
> 
> BREAKING: Iraqi Army expels Kurdish Peshmerga from Kirkuk city



Capt. Blei SALIVATES over the dead bodies of hundreds of thousands of Kurdish infants------in the recent past a major
part of the workings of the BAATHIST dog  SADDAM HUSSEIN-----and more lately -------that course has been perpetuated in Syria and is on the verge of EXPANDING
in Turkey and Iran


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Israel´s cheap oil source Kirkuk lasts no longer as the Kurds ran away like rabbits. All claims that the Kurds are the best fighters against ISIS are based on nothing but some propaganda pics featuring women in uniforms. They have done literally nothing to fight ISIS but exploited the "opportunity" to strengthen their defenses, instead - to no avail as the Iraqi wrath comes over them.
> ...


Stop babbling.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



blei is stymied again


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2017)

The town of  Antun Kubri seized by Iraqi forces after minutes of fighting.

Breaking: Iraqi forces seize new city from Kurdish Peshmerga


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

Peshmerga practice scorched earth:

















Pictures: Pro-Barzani militias behave like ISIS, destroy Iraqi bridges as they retreat


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 22, 2017)

sheeeesh-----they don't destroy ancient shrines---they don't leave raped dead little girls,  they don't engage in obscene mutilations------they BURN AN OLD WOODEN RICKETY RAFT?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, the title was not wisely chosen.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Yes, the title was not wisely chosen.[/QUO
> 
> its ok----you did the BEST YOU COULD------


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 14, 2018)

Iraq, US and the Kurds negotiate a joint administration of Kirkuk. Does Trump, the President of Israel, have something to do with that?

'Peshmerga forces will return to Kirkuk' - Kurdish commander


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Iraq, US and the Kurds negotiate a joint administration of Kirkuk. Does Trump, the President of Israel, have something to do with that?
> 
> 'Peshmerga forces will return to Kirkuk' - Kurdish commander



I hope so


----------

